# Recovery of OLD email password



## wii_zil

My very first email that i created in the late 2000's I completely forgot maybe earlier but i used this email until the early 2010's of course the password is something else.

I have tried contacting Microsoft to recovery my password and i did everything to no avail.

I will contact them again to try to RESET my password. Please help me!


----------



## Corday

As you know we can't help with PW recovery, but if the computer(s) that used the Email is still around, you would be able to enter the site which I imagine is some type of MS mail since you contacted them.


----------



## wii_zil

Corday said:


> As you know we can't help with PW recovery, but if the computer(s) that used the Email is still around, you would be able to enter the site which I imagine is some type of MS mail since you contacted them.


Trying to find that old computers. WOW it's been a long time.

I remember there was an outlook??? app build in??? or was it outlook express? So long ago.


----------



## wii_zil

Corday said:


> As you know we can't help with PW recovery, but if the computer(s) that used the Email is still around, you would be able to enter the site which I imagine is some type of MS mail since you contacted them.


Yup outlook express it is.


----------



## Corday

So if you found the old computer can you open OE?


----------



## sobeit

usually if you do not access after a year, the account is deactivated. No way to get it back once it happens. Sounds like your account is lost forever if you cannot recover your password using the forgot password link.


----------



## spunk.funk

Your Outlook Express Emails are stored on the computer. Do a search for *.DBX *files on the old computer, save them to a USB Flash drive and import them into Outlook. How to Locate Outlook Express DBX Files?


----------



## wii_zil

Corday said:


> So if you found the old computer can you open OE?


Just asked my parents and looks like it was thrown away long time ago.


----------



## wii_zil

sobeit said:


> usually if you do not access after a year, the account is deactivated. No way to get it back once it happens. Sounds like your account is lost forever if you cannot recover your password using the forgot password link.


Can we do a recovery thingie? I know microsoft before had that. You just have to provide enough information but i forgot most of them.


----------



## wii_zil

spunk.funk said:


> Your Outlook Express Emails are stored on the computer. Do a search for *.DBX *files on the old computer, save them to a USB Flash drive and import them into Outlook. How to Locate Outlook Express DBX Files?


I wish


----------



## spunk.funk

wii_zil said:


> Just asked my parents and looks like it was thrown away long time ago.


 How did you expect to recover your downloaded Emails without the computer??


----------



## wii_zil

spunk.funk said:


> How did you expect to recover your downloaded Emails without the computer??


Just thought maybe there was another way.


----------



## SpywareDr

Even if there were, our members are not allowed to provide assistance with any deemed illegal activities, nor provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the same.


> We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


And due to the open, public nature of this forum, any assistance given to help circumvent security measures, even for legitimate purposes, would then be available for unscrupulous individuals to use for illegitimate purposes. This is a risk that TechSupportForum cannot take.

More info: Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct


----------

